# I have questions on W/M.



## Gtiupb2002 (Jun 4, 2007)

I want to do W/M on my car. Right now Im just looking at my options and looking for what will give me the best results, so far it seems W/M is the way go next to ecu upgrade, and if you have DSG getting that reflashed. I did some reading on W/M but there were still some questions I had. Here are my Questions.
1.How easy is the install doing it yourself?
2.If its not recommended to do it yourself how much would it cost to have it done?
3.Would I need to take my car back to APR to have them tune it for the adv timing and what not?
4.I am thinking of getting the setup from BSH for the FSI, and in the description it says there are "3 Nozzles to cover a wide range of HP" what is meant by that?
5.If tuned properly what are the gains you guys have seen running on the FSI? dyno's?
6.Can W/M be used to replace HPFP instead of upgrading that also? just until I upgrade to bigger turbo.
7. And last one, Do you always have to run W/M once it is setup and your car is tuned? What if you run out of W/M?
TIA


----------



## GERHARD PETZER (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: I have questions on W/M. (Gtiupb2002)*

Let me try and answer some of you questions, I have fitted w\m to a few cars now and it is easy if you take your time and plan what you want to do!
With my Golfv GTI it adapted to the changes made to it, these cars are clever and" learn" when something has changed! The three nozzles are purely there so that you can choose what size to use according to the amount of power your car makes already, the more boost you run the more water you will have to use to cool the air you are pumping into your engine. The w\m can not replace the hpfp. It will help you run more boost safely, and the meth will increase the octane of what ever fuel you are running. There by helping to stop knocking in the engine, so you can make more timing. You can run your car on water injection alone if need be. I do when testing a system. All that happens is that you are using the cooling effect of the water, and not getting any bennifit of the meth octane. As far as power is concerned, fitting w\m has been the best money spent since my chip! Not to sure how much power I gained, but on the dyno she went up more than 10kw.
I hope this helped


----------



## Gtiupb2002 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: I have questions on W/M. (GERHARD PETZER)*

Awesome Thanks!


----------

